# TWN SF:  White Cam on Face?



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2007)

I may be dating myself again, but I've attached a photo from an Aussie paper of some Taiwanese army SF types.  When I was in (1978-1989), we were always told, "you don't cam your skin white on winter warfare because your buddy, when checking for frostbite, can't tell which bits of your skin are really white."  That still the case with CF in the winter?

Thx!


----------



## Jaydub (26 Mar 2007)

That doesn't look like cam paint to me.  It looks like a white mask of some sort.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Mar 2007)

I've never used white cam stick (therefore opinion of one person only), but I only have the past to go on - - tomorrow, who knows. I'm not sure if the guy in the pic is masked or painted, but I've only seen masks/balaklavas.

I'm more interested in the rig in the centre; it looks like a Black Hawk Power Chute. I thought most militaries that had played with the concept abandoned it in favour of straight MFP: HAHO, or max-track to a HALO. If the prevailaing wind is that much against either option, that motor wouldn't give that much help, and has other negatives (noise, harder to conceal at DZ, etc).
 ???


----------



## medaid (26 Mar 2007)

uh... my only question is are they REALLY TW SF? Because I'm from Taiwan, and let me tell ya, it DOES NOT SNOW THERE. So why would Taiwan have a special forces unit that also has snow/winter/arctic warfare capability? I mean, really, I know the old ideas of returning to China so that the Nationalist party can once again dominate the political platform there was a top priority for the military in the 60s and early 80s, but now? Anywho  I'm just a little curious there


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Mar 2007)

Same reason we do jungle training.


----------



## medaid (26 Mar 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Same reason we do jungle training.



ya... but we 'might' get a chance to go into a jungle warfare scenario  but...I doubt my TW brethren will ever set foot outside of that tiny little island for anything less then a training exercise with the US  :


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2007)

There's GOTTA be high-altitude, snowy bits somewhere in Asia (heck, even China), no?


----------



## medaid (26 Mar 2007)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> There's GOTTA be high-altitude, snowy bits somewhere in Asia (heck, even China), no?



yes. but not in Taiwan, which is NOT CHINA. The only mountain that snows in Taiwan snows very very VERY seldomly. Now to say that Taiwan's SF does ANYTHING out side of its own country is... well... i dont know slightly laughable. Considering the political instability its own government experiences on a regular basis. oh well  that's just my two rupees.


----------



## mckee19 (26 Mar 2007)

its a "just in case" type thing, WHAT IF they have to set outside there country one day? 
better to be prepared
and i dont think that is a mask on his face, if you look closely there is nothing behind his ears or on the back of his neck....unless he is sporting one of those phantom of the opera masks, i would have to think its cam.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> yes. but not in Taiwan, which is NOT CHINA. The only mountain that snows in Taiwan snows very very VERY seldomly. Now to say that Taiwan's SF does ANYTHING out side of its own country is... well... i dont know slightly laughable. Considering the political instability its own government experiences on a regular basis. oh well  that's just my two rupees.



Ah, but like any other SF, do they want us to KNOW they're doing things outside the island?  Like the best spies being the ones never caught, or even known about....


----------



## childs56 (27 Mar 2007)

You are correct you do not cam up in the winter time for the reasons stated. 
If you have half a brain you would wear a balaclava and or a scarf to cover your face any ways.


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2007)

Looks like a white mask, like the black one the dude with the shield has.


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Mar 2007)

I'd be up for an exchange program. Send me to Taiwan for Jungle Warfare training. Send them to Churchill for Arctic Warfare Training. February would be perfect for both courses.


----------



## mckee19 (27 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Looks like a white mask, like the black one the dude with the shield has.


if you look closely there is nothing above his eyes, and its pretty well formed to his nose and mouth if it is actually a mask


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> if you look closely there is nothing above his eyes, and its pretty well formed to his nose and mouth if it is actually a mask


Custom made   It looks like a mask to me  :-[


----------



## mckee19 (27 Mar 2007)

maybe who knows for sure


----------



## 241 (27 Mar 2007)

Zoom in on it about 800% if you haven't already, doesn't look like a mask to me.


----------



## medaid (27 Mar 2007)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I'd be up for an exchange program. Send me to Taiwan for Jungle Warfare training. Send them to Churchill for Arctic Warfare Training. February would be perfect for both courses.



D&B you'd like Taiwan  all those slant eye beauties cooing at you   It's a nice place, but it's definetly not somewhere I'd want to do a jungle warfare course in... for starters... I dont think we've got any jungles!


----------



## Bane (27 Mar 2007)

Maybe they just thought they'd throw a guy in some winter stuff for show, it's obviously a for a display so some kind. That perhaps explains the reason for the ski bunny looking kit (downhill boots!!!! and the little gloves) and the face paint...because they don't do winter warfare training.  I'd frankly be shocked if they did do it, some wise members already pointed out that the need/likely hood would be low indeed. 

I just noticed the guy with the fan on his back; I almost fell over.


----------



## SABOT (27 Mar 2007)

You guys are starting to make them sound like some sort of Airsofters.


----------



## mckee19 (27 Mar 2007)

SABOT said:
			
		

> You guys are starting to make them sound like some sort of Airsofters.


.
what  do you mean by saying "you guys are starting to make them sound like some sort of airsofters?"


----------



## SABOT (27 Mar 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> .
> what u mean airsofters?



What are you trying to say?  A "." means nothing to me.  "what u mean airsofters?" is written like a kindergarden kid playing on a computer.  What are you trying to communicate, other than a total lack of education?  Airsofters have been a topic of conversation on this site quite often.  Even I have read about them.  Gee whiz!


----------



## mckee19 (27 Mar 2007)

SABOT said:
			
		

> What are you trying to say?  A "." means nothing to me.  "what u mean airsofters?" is written like a kindergarden kid playing on a computer.  What are you trying to communicate, other than a total lack of education?  Airsofters have been a topic of conversation on this site quite often.  Even I have read about them.  Gee whiz!


what is your problem? this site isnt for people to go around critisizing other people`s posts. 
i was trying to figure out what he meant by "you guys are making them seem like airsofters", i know what an airsoft is. 
if you have nothing to add to the post then just keep your opinion to yourself


----------



## medaid (27 Mar 2007)

SABOT. Full STOP. First of all, you have been insulting people in another topic that I have previously posted in. I find your conduct extremely disrespectful. It is obvious that you have not read the guidelines and rules that this forum operates under. I'm sure a MOD will come along soon to post up the links and sort you out. DO NOT insult others, and watch your tone. Currently you do NOT hold much credit without 
1) filling out your profile and 
2) behaving in a mature fashion

Consider this a friendly warning from a fellow member, to STOP posting and START reading.


Regards.


----------



## mckee19 (27 Mar 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> SABOT. Full STOP. First of all, you have been insulting people in another topic that I have previously posted in. I find your conduct extremely disrespectful. It is obvious that you have not read the guidelines and rules that this forum operates under. I'm sure a MOD will come along soon to post up the links and sort you out. DO NOT insult others, and watch your tone. Currently you do NOT hold much credit without
> 1) filling out your profile and
> 2) behaving in a mature fashion
> 
> ...


i fully agree, i edited my spelling so the question would be better understood


----------



## SABOT (27 Mar 2007)

MedTech

Are you for real.  Case in point:



			
				mckee19 said:
			
		

> i fully agree, i edited my spelling so the question would be better understood



 :


----------



## mckee19 (27 Mar 2007)

i edited my question because it was being misunderstood, you thought i was asking what is an arisoft but what i wanted to know was why are we making them sound like airsofters? 
but all it would have took was a simple "hey your question does not make sence" not take shots and say i am un-educated


----------



## medaid (27 Mar 2007)

SABOT said:
			
		

> What are you trying to say?  A "." means nothing to me.*  "what u mean airsofters?" is written like a kindergarden kid playing on a computer.  What are you trying to communicate, other than a total lack of education?*  Airsofters have been a topic of conversation on this site quite often.  Even I have read about them.  Gee whiz!




Yes SABOT, I am quite 'real' and so was your comment directed at mckee19. It was a personal insult, and that is not condoned.


----------



## SABOT (27 Mar 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> what is your problem? this site isnt for people to go around critisizing other people`s posts.
> i was trying to figure out what he meant by "you guys are making them seem like airsofters", i know what an airsoft is.
> if you have nothing to add to the post then just keep your opinion to yourself



By the way, it was my post you were responding to, so what am I to do.  Oh Yes!  KEEP MY OPINION TO MYSELF.  Sorry, but you have one too, and are permitted to post it, so why can't I?  Perhaps I will have to type something out on another forum that you habitate so that you can read the reply, if I can't do it here.   :  And for Pete's sake learn how to use the English language properly.  More practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Inch (27 Mar 2007)

Enough already.

Topic is locked and if I catch any of you acting like this in another thread, you'll get the appropriate warning.

Army.ca Staff


----------

